# Maitaki/Hen of the Woods



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

For the past two weeks I have been looking for Hens in older oak wood lots. I have found Chicken of the Woods, Shrimp of the Woods, small brownish puff balls (forget the actual name) and an assortment of other mushrooms. But I am really trying to find Mitaki. I love Mitaki. Am I looking too early? Wrong type of environment? 

Tired of paying $8 a bushel at the farmers market. And I need to occupy my time before it cools down enough to go bird hunting. Hen potato soup, is my fav so trying to stock up for winter.

Can anyone give me some tips?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Found right in the yard and live in the city.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep looking. I’ve seen a few different scenarios, and have only been picking for about 10 years so I don’t know if there is a cycle to it or if it is totally weather dependent. Either they A) take off and they don’t stop coming until the winter air moves in B) have an early flush of small(er) ones that stall with an Indian summer then flush all at once with the next cold rain or C) never really flush at all. Maybe one or two in a few spots.

I think we are in a year like B, at least around Jackson. We had a nice flush about a week and a half ago, but not widespread and my best spots haven’t popped yet. It’s starting to dry up here. A chicken and a small hen this morning, but no shrimp and the Corts outnumber the blewits 10-1. Keep checking the oak woods, the older the better.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

quack head said:


> For the past two weeks I have been looking for Hens in older oak wood lots. I have found Chicken of the Woods, Shrimp of the Woods, small brownish puff balls (forget the actual name) and an assortment of other mushrooms. But I am really trying to find Mitaki. I love Mitaki. Am I looking too early? Wrong type of environment?
> 
> *Tired of paying $8 a bushel at the farmers market.* And I need to occupy my time before it cools down enough to go bird hunting. Hen potato soup, is my fav so trying to stock up for winter.
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips?


This is a Typo isn't it ? I'd gladly pay $8 a bushel for hen of the woods.( maybe a lb.)?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> This is a Typo isn't it ? I'd gladly pay $8 a bushel for hen of the woods.( maybe a lb.)?


Maybe he means one of those small quart containers.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> This is a Typo isn't it ? I'd gladly pay $8 a bushel for hen of the woods.( maybe a lb.)?


Yes. Lol not an actual bushel. More like a hand full.


----------



## jbears82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Found these at a base of an apple tree when Apple picking. I think they are here if the woods. Can anyone confirm.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jbears82 said:


> Found these at a base of an apple tree when Apple picking. I think they are here if the woods. Can anyone confirm.


If your saying Hen of the woods above but miss spelled im thinking. Absolutely not Hen of the woods..hens have pores not gills.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jbears82 said:


> Found these at a base of an apple tree when Apple picking. I think they are here if the woods. Can anyone confirm.





jeffm said:


> If your saying Hen of the woods above but miss spelled im thinking. Absolutely not Hen of the woods..hens have pores not gills.


They look like cooked chanterelles.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Petronius said:


> They look like cooked chanterelles.


False Chantrelles maybe..those have legit gills on them not Chantrelle like folds.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jeffm said:


> False Chantrelles maybe..those have legit gills on them not Chantrelle like folds.


I was looking at that and couldn't tell from the picture. Maybe they aren't cooked, looks like water on the plate.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Petronius said:


> I was looking at that and couldn't tell from the picture. Maybe they aren't cooked, looks like water on the plate.


They do look water logged or sauted as you mentioned.


----------



## jbears82 (Jun 30, 2012)

They were in a strainer. And the picture was after I rinsed them off. I was thinking hen of the woods, but past their prime. They were bunched tightly next to other. I took another picture now that they dried out. And stem removed. False charrelles?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jbears82 said:


> They were in a strainer. And the picture was after I rinsed them off. I was thinking hen of the woods, but past their prime. They were bunched tightly next to other. I took another picture now that they dried out. And stem removed. False charrelles?


If they were growing together in a bunch, then they are not chanterelles, and they are definitely not hen of the woods. Gills don't match up either, so I would now say they are false.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

For me I walk past these type mushrooms, and chalk them up to 
LBM's but thats just me, unless I run across some that are bunched up like that but are obvious to me at least.. honey mushrooms and young ones at that, (easier to identify) for me. I keep walking. Lots of good stuff out there imo. Just not worth it. Have fun!!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jbears82 said:


> They were in a strainer. And the picture was after I rinsed them off. I was thinking hen of the woods, but past their prime. They were bunched tightly next to other. I took another picture now that they dried out. And stem removed. False charrelles?


Here is a lousy pic of how a Hen of the woods mushroom looks from today. Pores not gills, growing from one central main stalk. Little past prime forsure but still tasted awesome.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Jbears: Looks like Jack-O-Lanterns to me. NOT edible.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Jbears: Looks like Jack-O-Lanterns to me. NOT edible.


I think you're right. I missed that he said they were found at the base of a tree, and in a bunch.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I brought some Jacks home once. Didn't eat any.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> I brought some Jacks home once. Didn't eat any.


I also


----------

